# Spoiler Vision- Possible Rule Amendment?



## KotaInka2 (Nov 6, 2003)

It seems that there may be enough support to have a rule amendment in regards to Spoilers being placed in Spoiler Vision or at the very least an advance warning.

I was appalled at the level of Spoilers displayed in the Matrix Revolutions thread. This could be simply avoided through warning or Spoiler Vision. 

So, I put it to the community, what do you think? The level and extent of protection could be open to discussion. I realize that this thing has gone unchecked for some time in regard to both movies and game storylines. So, it could take time for a mental adjustment.


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, its a good idea. I HATE it when I want to see a movie, and then read all these spoilers. People who dont want to see spoilers can just not go into these threads, but Spoiler-Vision would probably be better.



-Eiketsu-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 6, 2003)

Hehe... seems my term "Spoiler-Vision?" caught on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm all for this. However, when does it reach the point when we can discuss stuff without fear of spoilers? For instance, now it's safe to say that everyone knows you can get Judgemaster Cid on your party, or for that matter that Aeris dies. It's a matter of semantics.

My proposition: Anyone making a thread about something that deserves Spoiler-Vision? (i.e. that matrix thread) should leave a notice about Spoiler-Vision? in the message. Root is absolved in that case since it was a bumped topic from ages ago, but this is a henceforth idea.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 6, 2003)

I would just do that for movie threads, games arent THAT ruined by spoilers... although maybe a few are.




-Eiketsu-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 6, 2003)

Tempest, I know you know that spoiler vision has been around for some time now. Surely, you aren't claiming it are you. Please don't turn into Al Gore on me. I just don't think I could handle it.

Anyway. some games are worthy of spoiler vision--namely plot twists in some epic RPG's for example. Final Fantasy VII anybody? Like I said, its open to discussion. I'm primarily concerned with fresh hotly anticipated movies.


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 6, 2003)

Shoulda said this in the last post, but I mean gba games.. pretty much NO gba game is that ruined by a spoiler, that is, if there IS a spoiler.




-Eiketsu-


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 6, 2003)

i agree, people should warn about spoilers

i agree!!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, but I'm talking about an all encompassing rule so to speak--not just GBA games. Our off topic chat forum covers just about everything. We often discuss just about everything that could be worthy of mentioning.


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 6, 2003)

This is going nowhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol.



-Eiketsu-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> Tempest, I know you know that spoiler vision has been around for some time now. Surely, you aren't claiming it are you. Please don't turn into Al Gore on me. I just don't think I could handle it.
> 
> Anyway. some games are worthy of spoiler vision--namely plot twists in some epic RPG's for example. Final Fantasy VII anybody? Like I said, its open to discussion. I'm primarily concerned with fresh hotly anticipated movies.


If you do a search for all permutations of the word (with and without the ™) you'll see I did coin the phrase, actually. I'm not doing Al Gore since I did actually do it. Earliest I can find is June 21, but I'm fairly certain I used it before that. Shame that I can't search for an invision tag in the search engine... [EDIT -- Oh, you mean OUTSIDE of this board. I've never heard of it there, but if you factor in the collective creativity of humanity, then no, I didn't come up with it. However, the earliest mentions of it on this board were me.]

As for this conversation, I'd say it's a non-enforcable rule. We'll try our best to edit those who don't follow, but if you're posting a new topic, make a reference to it and copy the CODE tag to show them how it's done.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ahhh, of course I'm speaking globally. Anything else would be uncivilized. I was thinking to myself, "Has Tempest gone mad?" Every veteran familiar with people spoiling things on message boards is familiar with the term Spoiler Vision. I used it in my first request in the Revolutions thread with no coaching.

I understand your point to some extent. Still, that's almost like saying that there shouldn't be any rules against spam because it isn't enforceable. They still exist, and we all strive to weed out these spam posting imbeciles. 

Regardless of enforceability, there should be some sort of mandate dictating that potential spoilers must come attached with a warning or Spoiler Vision. I'll gladly tempt fate and try to steer people in the right direction as I usually do when I witness an infraction. Still, without true authority, I walk the tightrope of starting a pointless flame war. 

Still, you have a great deal of respect and clout behind you, and if that's the way you and the other powers that be feel about it, then so be it. I'll try to deal with it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 7, 2003)

If I see a thread about a movie I'm going to go see, I usually avoid reading it and thus, avoid the spoilers!  Of course, if I want to read someone's opinion and if they liked the movie, that can cause a problem.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 7, 2003)

That was my intent. I avoided a post if I saw a Spoiler Warning, but I quickly noticed that others were less than thoughtful in their posting.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 7, 2003)

yep, it happened in a topic callled MATRIX REVOLUTIONS, i was reading and only some of them wrote *SPOILERS*, so i skipped that part... but then i thought there where some opinions or something, but it told me the end of the movie!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , this is why we should use the magic word SPOILER


----------



## Opium (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I haven't seen the Matrix Revolutions yet but i did catch a glimps of the thread in the off topic section. I saw a few people say it was a good movie then i closed the window because it occured to me even though the thread was not marked spoilers, someone would post spoilers there.
I'd say people should have spoilers clearly marked, but it's not something we can enforce properly. Everyone has there own judgement on what is a spoiler and what isn't.
I'd have to say just label your spoilers clearly or use spoiler vision. Keep your own judgment.


----------

